# Any experience with Jetmag blasting material?



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

You probably already know this, but just in case....

Sand blasting media tends to have sharp edges. Not an issue for most fish, but can wreak havoc for corys, loaches, and the like.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks. I do remember this, but Jetmag isn't a ground up product. 

"The sintering process results in a jagged glazed grain with a smooth surface, hence it doesn't shatter on impact as will silica sand or slag grit media."

That's one of the reasons I'm interested in it. 
That it's free, only deepens my interest.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if it has any nutrients your plants could use, but since it's free, I say go for it. Just make sure you test it out on some cheap fish and shrimp before you put it in with your favorite livestock. 

As for it being too sharp for cories, I read that barbel erosion is caused by bacteria, not sharp substrates, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like it is worth trying! What color is it? 
Maybe you can go into the substrate business!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't know the color of the used material. It should be greenish or brownish. I wrote the company, but haven't heard back about picking up some 5 gallon bucket samples. I have got a lead on a trailer, but what to do with a super sack of media if it isn't safe for fish. 

It will be interesting. A $13.95 flat rate box will hold approximately 45# of substrate. ;-)


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We use it to blast fiberglass parts for our customer.


Thats the part I would be concerned with. That means there is fine particles of fiberglass mixed in as well. which could potentially be free floating in your water colum


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Good point!

Would rinsing REALLY WELL remove fiberglass?


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

Polyfill in the canister filter will remove fiberglass in the water column.


----------

